

Charity Watsi (YC W13) is giving away 1000 $10 gift cards through ad campaigns - mediumdeviation
https://watsi.org/gift-cards/campaigns/e6a1fa68c79f

======
mediumdeviation
The ad runs on reddit -
[https://imgur.com/Yg75peI.png](https://imgur.com/Yg75peI.png). I'm not sure
where else it runs.

I've never seen a charity run an ad that literally gives you money to give
back to them. It's such an interesting strategy that I'm curious if it'll
work.

